# Pay it Forward - FREE Give Away Raffle - 4 Days left



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pay it Forward - March FREE Give Away Raffle - THREE more days to enter!*

*UPDATE March 4th 2011 - http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/2011/03/pay-it-forward-info-and-additional.html#more to see the most current give away info on the one thats ongoing right now!*


Click the Pay it Forward Banner for more info on why I started this project and if you wish to follow, feel free.




Hey Folks! Just thought id let one of my fav forums in on a free give away raffle im doing to give back to the community after all the very kind support everyone has shown me. Its made me realize we are one big family so giving back to you guys seems to be the best thing to do for all the support ive gotten.

All you need to do is be on my list of followers from which I pick winners from randomly out of a hat. But dont let that stop you from posting comments and giving advice. The more advice from the community, the better the blog can become. 

The last months raffle went very well. 5 winners including some really nice stuff. This time based on donations for a former winner, a FW worker, a GW store manager and Galaxy Gobbo, this raffle takes the cake by far!

A new website that's going to be opening very soon, Galaxy Gobbo, has been watching the raffle, what I'm doing it all for and liked what they have seen. They have offered to send me one of the shiny new Stormravens. Think of Galaxy Gobbo as the ‘Groupon’ or ‘Living Social’ of wargaming. They plan on launching a lot of the hottest deals on the net.




























Also today, when I was getting shipping addresses for the prize winners for the Jan. raffle, an interesting conversation came up with one of them. Farsight, a very cool guy from Utah loved what I was doing here and loves the idea of "paying it forward". So, since he won himself the Warmachine set, and after talking to me about Gobbo sending a Stormraven, he wants to send a little something for that raffle as well. And a wonderful something it is!That's right! Hes sending a set of Mark 5 Heresy armor from Forgeworld and even a pack of Heresy Era Bolters to go with them!










And the bolters to go with them!










So.. the Raffle now has one more item. This will be the last item up for this months raffle but its a neat one. Hes offering a GW Virtual Gift card that will be emailed directly to the winner, allowing them to go straight to GW and buy whatever they want.

It will be for 75 dollars.

Those that aren't familiar with the virtual gift cards, here is the info from GW



> Games Workshop Virtual Gift Vouchers
> 
> If you want to buy someone a gift but are not sure what to buy or need a gift in a hurry, then our Virtual Gift Vouchers are the perfect solution: allowing the recipient to choose their own gifts from our complete range of products. Once you have purchased a Virtual Gift Voucher it will be instantly delivered, via email, ready for immediate use. You can send multiple vouchers to a single recipient, simply order each separately, entering your chosen recipient's email address.
> 
> ...


Or a direct link to the GW site here:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/giftVouchers.jsp?prodId=prod1590019

So in total now there will be 4 more winners (those that won last month aren't entered into this months raffle). The 4 winners will each pick between:

A new in box, un opened Stormraven
or
A 5 man set of Mark V Heresy Armor WITH 5 Umbra Bolters to go with them, also from FW.
or
A $75.00 US Virtual GW gift card.
or
A brand new unbuilt FW Malcador Tank.


So now we have 4 prizes for the February raffle!

Just like before I will pick 4 random people from my list of followers. Ill email them both and each will send me a priority list of which item they want most, either the Stormraven, the FW Heresy Set, Malcador FW Tank UNBUILT or the 75 dollar Virtual Gift Card. If all 4 people want the same item first, whoever replies first gets it. The other person will get the second item and the 3rd person, the 3rd item and so forth.

Good luck to everyone! (except the winners of last raffle, you guys already won!)

UPDATE!!!!!



















Ok Folks, as some of you have noticed there have been alot of people offering items they own for the raffle as a way for they themselves to give back. Well,After debating it heavily, I've decided to allow one more person. Its actually a member here who wants to remain anonymously.
Hes offering something that's very one of a kind in this situation. He wants to offer a Malachor Tank from FW. The model itself has been opened and cleaned but nothing has been pinned, glued or any other form of construction. He simply made sure the parts were all there. After switching to Eldar, he offered it to me for the raffle since in his own words "work has been beyond well and its a unit I no longer need and would love to give it to a proper home. He does ask it goes to a Guard player but other then that, things are set.

Again, no email needed, no spam, no mailing lists, simply a way to join up to win free swag and if you want, leave comments on my work as it helps my motivation greatly.

Thanks for listening to my long post and I hope many of you find your way there and win some awesome swag. Plus if this 2nd raffle goes well, the next one will blow you guys away with the amount of AWESOME items that will go up for raffle.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice shame the member with the macaldor didn't want to trade it im trying to get a few of those to use as imperial army support units for my pre-heresy army.....So meh what the hell ill sign up worth a shot.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, that is really awesome! So I just have to subscribe to your blog? 

I really like your Sons of Horus models. Nice job!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Nice shame the member with the macaldor didn't want to trade it im trying to get a few of those to use as imperial army support units for my pre-heresy army.....So meh what the hell ill sign up worth a shot.


Why trade it in when he can simply offer it up as a prize to some lucky Guard Player (or heresy era marine force) 

you should for sure give it a shot. With many winners each raffle, you do have a very good chance.



Akhara'Keth said:


> Wow, that is really awesome! So I just have to subscribe to your blog?
> 
> I really like your Sons of Horus models. Nice job!


Yup, just become a folower and then on the 14th ill draw out 4 winners, 1 for each prize. 

Im glad you like the sons of Horus, the blog has been what assures me that ill finish them!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

redstarone said:


> Why trade it in when he can simply offer it up as a prize to some lucky Guard Player (or heresy era marine force)
> 
> you should for sure give it a shot. With many winners each raffle, you do have a very good chance.
> 
> ...


You over estimate my luck LOL! i never win


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> You over estimate my luck LOL! i never win


Heheh thats what 3 of the 5 winners last month said. You might be presently suprised. And hey even if you dont win this round, your entered into the next one right away.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm always a little weary about these sorts of things. Giving someone your email address, they sell the database then your inbox is full of spam. I've still signed up anyway


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> I'm always a little weary about these sorts of things. Giving someone your email address, they sell the database then your inbox is full of spam. I've still signed up anyway


Doesnt take any email address  In fact, say you use yahoo, google or anything like that, I dont see your email, no one does. Even if you set it to allow emails from me, I cant see it. It just mails through the follower program.

So, emails are safe!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just subscribed


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

redstarone said:


> Doesnt take any email address  In fact, say you use yahoo, google or anything like that, I dont see your email, no one does. Even if you set it to allow emails from me, I cant see it. It just mails through the follower program.
> 
> So, emails are safe!


In that case, come ooooon Macaldor!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Less the 3 days left to enter and ive had alot of questions about it being a raffle so does that mean people have to pay either to enter or to get the prize shipping if they should be one of the winners. The anwser to both is, of course not. It wouldnt be a pay it forward, doing a good deed, raffle if anyone had to pay anything.

So to update everyone:

***Please Note, this raffle has no catches, tricks or anything like that. Its FREE to enter the raffle and even costs nothing to relieve your prize should you so win, even world wide. basically, it really is a free give away. Its based on the movie Pay ir Forward where if everyone does n good deeds for each other, the world can become a much better place. To enter all it takes is to be a follower of this blog which I pick winners from randomly.***

All the prizes for the raffle that lasts less then 3 days can be seen above. 

Good luck everyone and enjoy.

To enter simply follow the blogspot as the winners are picked from that. If this raffle goes as well as the first, there will be a third and while I cant talk specifics, the prizes are even better then the last 2.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Less the 3 days left to enter and ive had alot of questions about it being a raffle so does that mean people have to pay either to enter or to get the prize shipping if they should be one of the winners. The anwser to both is, of course not. It wouldnt be a pay it forward, doing a good deed, raffle if anyone had to pay anything.

So to update everyone:

_*
***Please Note, this raffle has no catches, tricks or anything like that. Its FREE to enter the raffle and even costs nothing to relieve your prize should you so win, even world wide. basically, it really is a free give away. Its based on the movie Pay ir Forward where if everyone does n good deeds for each other, the world can become a much better place. To enter all it takes is to be a follower of this blog which I pick winners from randomly.****_

All the prizes for the raffle that lasts less then 3 days can be seen above. 

Good luck everyone and enjoy.

To enter simply follow the blogspot as the winners are picked from that. If this raffle goes as well as the first, there will be a third and while I cant talk specifics, the prizes are even better then the last 2.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Signed up for it, come on gift certificate or Stormraven!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am dredging though my boxes, models-workshop may have to kick in something .


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I am dredging though my boxes, models-workshop may have to kick in something .


I would do the same but i don't think anyone wants random Models


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Glad to see my friends getting in on the chance to win!! Good luck guys!

--------------------

TODAY IS THE FINAL DAY

Click the Pay it Forward Banner for more info on why I started this project and if you wish to follow, feel free.



All you need to do is be on my list of followers from which I pick winners from randomly out of a hat. But dont let that stop you from posting comments and giving advice. The more advice from the community, the better the blog can become. 

The last months raffle went very well. 5 winners including some really nice stuff. This time based on donations for a former winner, a FW worker, a GW store manager and Galaxy Gobbo, this raffle takes the cake by far!


The Prizes for this months Give Away Free Raffle are:

A brand NIB stormraven



















Brand new set of Mark V heresy marines WITH heresy Bolters.










And the bolters to go with them!










Malcador Tank from FW, unbuilt.




















So.. the Raffle now has one more item. This will be the last item up for this months raffle but its a neat one. Hes offering a GW Virtual Gift card that will be emailed directly to the winner, allowing them to go straight to GW and buy whatever they want.

It will be for 75 dollars.

Those that aren't familiar with the virtual gift cards, here is the info from GW

Games Workshop Virtual Gift Vouchers

If you want to buy someone a gift but are not sure what to buy or need a gift in a hurry, then our Virtual Gift Vouchers are the perfect solution: allowing the recipient to choose their own gifts from our complete range of products. Once you have purchased a Virtual Gift Voucher it will be instantly delivered, via email, ready for immediate use. You can send multiple vouchers to a single recipient, simply order each separately, entering your chosen recipient's email address.

Games Workshop Virtual Gift Vouchers can only be redeemed online.

* Customizable with a personal message
* Sent immediately via e-mail
* Can be used straight away by the recipient[/quote]


So in total now there will be 4 more winners (those that won last month aren't entered into this months raffle). The 4 winners will each pick between:

A new in box, un opened Stormraven
or
A 5 man set of Mark V Heresy Armor WITH 5 Umbra Bolters to go with them, also from FW.
or
A $75.00 US Virtual GW gift card.
or
A brand new unbuilt FW Malcador Tank.

So to update everyone:

***Please Note, this raffle has no catches, tricks or anything like that. Its FREE to enter the raffle and even costs nothing to relieve your prize should you so win, even world wide. basically, it really is a free give away. Its based on the movie Pay ir Forward where if everyone does n good deeds for each other, the world can become a much better place. To enter all it takes is to be a follower of this blog which I pick winners from randomly.***

All the prizes for the raffle will be given out TOMORROW. Todayis the FINAL day to enter, well and tonight. So get ot it people if you want some free swag and want this wonderful project to continue next month!.

Good luck everyone and enjoy.

To enter simply follow the blogspot as the winners are picked from that. If this raffle goes as well as the first, there will be a third and while I cant talk specifics, the prizes are even better then the last 2.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You have gained 110+ people since I signed up. Very nice, I know I have pushed it some.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> You have gained 110+ people since I signed up. Very nice, I know I have pushed it some.


You most certainly have helped spread the word Larry! I may have a little treat for you, but its a surprise for now!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> In that case, come ooooon Macaldor!


Noooo, we're following the same objective XD


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

redstarone said:


> You most certainly have helped spread the word Larry! I may have a little treat for you, but its a surprise for now!


I Tried lol!

Also why would chaos want the macaldor dat be a loyalist tank


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys and gals!

Its that time that you have all been waiting for. Time to announce the winners of this months free "Pay it Forward" give away! Before announcing the winners let me say I want to thank everyone for the support, all the comments, the donations towards this give away, towards the first one and towards the one that is starting today. I want to think the web stores, the individual people and everyone else that's left comments of support. We are all one big family and its great to see I wasn't wrong.

So without further waiting!

*Drum roll please!*

The winners this month are: (usernames from the follower list and some of you dont use the same names as on forums and blogs.)

Datbedaone
Julio Scott
Daniel W
Galvetron32

For those that didn't win, fear not. You are automatically entered into this months raffle which will go on until the 7th of march. Winners from the last 2 give aways are not eligible in the running.

For those that helped spread the word, and you know who you are  You are entered into a smaller raffle as well for a 50 dollar gift card that was donated 2 days ago, a bit to late to officially enter it into this raffle that just ended. I will notify each on of you as well and then pick that winner this week after Ive reached you all.

Now for this months prizes!

***Please Note, this raffle has no catches, tricks or anything like that. Its FREE to enter the raffle and even costs nothing to relieve your prize should you so win, even world wide. basically, it really is a free give away. Its based on the movie Pay it Forward where if everyone does good deeds for each other, the world can become a much better place. To enter all it takes is to be a follower of this blog which I pick winners from randomly.***

There will be a total of 8 winners. The prizes are as follows:

2 Battleforce box sets for either 40k OR Warhammer. 1 Battleforce for 1 winner. The winners can pick ANY Battleforce they wish.

Sabol army case, details can be found here:
http://www.saboldesigns.net/armytransport.html

KR case, (still working the details on exactly which one or if the winner will have a choice since they offer cases for different games) Info can be found here:
http://www.krmulticase.com/mainint.html

8 Autographed BL books. Ill have the exact list of which ones as soon as they arrive as in the email I was told it would be a surprise "to die for". I will separate the 8 books into 4 groups allowing 4 separate winners. Each winner of the books will get 2.

So that's it, this give away will have 8 total winners, possibly 1 or 2 more depending on how talks with various people and stores goes. But as of right now, I personally feel this is the best give away yet as it allows the most people to win, and its chalk full of things people can use.

I will post more info over the next few days as final details on other items are worked out.

In the mean time, keep up the comments and spreading the word! Keep in mind folks, the more interest there is, the more give aways there can be, meaning even more future winners!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Ace initiative!

I just signed up, I know it's one day too late, but who cares, it's an interesting Blog anyways!

Congrats on the winners, i'm especially jaleous on the bloke that got the Malcodor! That one wouldn't have looked amiss amongst my traitor Guards:grin:


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Quase said:


> Ace initiative!
> 
> I just signed up, I know it's one day too late, but who cares, it's an interesting Blog anyways!
> 
> Congrats on the winners, i'm especially jaleous on the bloke that got the Malcodor! That one wouldn't have looked amiss amongst my traitor Guards:grin:


Might be a day late for the 2nd give away that just ended but your not entered in the next one . Personally, I feel this next one will be even better. Still in talks with a few more stores and people and with already 8 winners in the next one, it should be the best one yet.

:victory:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Signed up, too late for mr malcadors tank


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah shucks! Once the list is posted up I will drop it one some places. My site really isn't big enough for a major draw but I will post it there if its up and running.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Ah shucks! Once the list is posted up I will drop it one some places. My site really isn't big enough for a major draw but I will post it there if its up and running.


Bam! Finished the final list bar a few added goodies that may come up.

-------------------------

*Updated as of Feb 19th 2011
*

Ok Folks, its give away update time!!!


Sorry its taken me a few days to get organized, there have been alot of additional items offered up by web stores and even 3 VERY kind followers.


So now here is the most updated list for the prizes for this months give away:


_****Please Note, this raffle has no catches, tricks or anything like that. Its FREE to enter the raffle and even costs nothing to relieve your prize should you so win, even world wide. basically, it really is a free give away. Its based on the movie Pay it Forward where if everyone does good deeds for each other, the world can become a much better place. To enter all it takes is to be a follower of this blog which I pick winners from randomly.****_


There will be a total of 12 winners now. Yes I did say twelve. The prizes are as follows:


2 Battleforce box sets for either 40k OR Warhammer. 1 Battleforce for 1 winner. The winners can pick ANY Battleforce they wish.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


Sabol army case, details can be found here:


http://www.saboldesigns.net/armytransport.html


--------------------------------------------------------------------


KR case, (still working the details on exactly which one or if the winner will have a choice since they offer cases for different games) Info can be found here:


http://www.krmulticase.com/mainint.html


--------------------------------------------------------------------


8 Autographed BL books. Ill have the exact list of which ones as soon as they arrive as in the email I was told it would be a surprise "to die for". I will separate the 8 books into 4 groups allowing 4 separate winners. Each winner of the books will get 2.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


1 Bjron the Fellhanded Dreadnought - A donation by a follower! Its for 1 Bjorn the Fell handed dreadnought. Its been opened and stripped but is a great model for any space wolf player or dreadnought lover.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


Another follower, this time from 40kforums.com is offering:


Prince Tyrion, High Elf special character


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod790840


(Original starter kit for Khador, pre-plastic models)


https://store.privateerpress.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8956


and he may even possibly donate a few more blisters. Ill keep everyone updated.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


The final follower this month is offering up a nice treat. A brand new in box Imperial Guard Shadowsword/Stormlord Kit!


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440246a&prodId=prod1860243


--------------------------------------------------------------------


And now, the best for last (in my humble opinion.)


1 Warhammer Fantasy Boxed army. Yup, an entire boxed army. The selection will be limited to whats on hand at the store and to a fantasy army but other then that, let your selection go wild! There is a SMALL chance it can be for a 40k army but I wont know that until a winner is picked.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

*New Prizes! AND ONLY THREE (3) days left to enter. Simply head over to the blog and click follow in the top right. Thats the list of people that I draw the winners from.*

Info on entering and all the prizes can be found here: http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/2011/03/pay-it-forward-info-and-additional.html#more

Pay it Forward Info and additional prizes
*
The drawing will take place at 12 noon, Central Daylight Time on March the 7th. I will be drawing out a total of 15 (!) winners. Up 3 more from the last count of 12. Some of you may already be wondering, why will there be more winners so Ill go ahead and break the news right now.*

There will be 3 new prizes offered up.

The first 2 are direct from Galaxy Gobbo. A new site for group-buying models and supplies from GW and a ton of other companies including Scibor, Battlefoam, Warmachine and even Modeling Supplies.

The Gobbo is offering 2 more winners who will each receive a Coupon for 50% off ANYTHING in the store. That's right. 50% off a Blister or off an Army Box. 50% off a box of Khador Jacks or off a whole set of Battlefoam for your entire army! The sky is the limit. This is of course on top of the Battleforce that the Gobbo has offered to give away at the winners choice.

The next new prize up for grabs is one that I think is beyond sweet. In fact, it makes me speechless that someone would donate this to the give away. Ill let the picture above speak for itself:










That's right! An Ork Forgeworld Mega Dread WITH both the Kill Kannon Arm and the Rippa Klaw Arm. This item is being donated by Jason Hewit. All Jason asks in return is the winner posts pics of it painted so that he can see what becomes of it. Jason is a great guy and regularly does charity work for the ASPCA.

Oh before I forget, the follower that donated the HE items and the extra blisters wants to remain anonymous but is a member of the 40k Forums. He asked kindly that i mention the forum instead of him.

These new prizes are of course on top of the previous 12 seen in the above post.

Now I know this month has alot of prizes and some people have asked that they be spread out but I think its best to do this full give away this month. Future give aways based on donation will most likely be alot smaller then this month and much more on par with the first months give away.

I must say that the kindness and compassion of the entire community for this give away has made my heart itself smile. I want to thank everyone that has donated something and to thank all those that have joined up for the chance to win. If we all Pay It Forward when we can, the community and in fact the entire hobby can become the giant family I know it is.

I wish everyone the best luck in winning and everyone the best weekend possible.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow.... that is just crazy.


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Some awesome prizes for having to do virtually nothing.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

My three sons think the Ork Forgeworld Mega Dread is so cool. Even though, I Dad, play UltraMarines!!!

Great Community!!


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

I want to be redstarone when I grow up! :grin:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pay it forward = awesome!!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Joshawa said:


> Some awesome prizes for having to do virtually nothing.


All I ask is that you spread the word. The mre people that take part the more likely this can become a monthly thing for the entire community.



docgeo said:


> My three sons think the Ork Forgeworld Mega Dread is so cool. Even though, I Dad, play UltraMarines!!!
> 
> Great Community!!


Agreed! Im hoping with this Pay It Forward campaign to make it an even more family like community.



Prothor Ironfist said:


> I want to be redstarone when I grow up! :grin:


Im glad I can inspire people!



turel2 said:


> Pay it forward = awesome!!


You sir are awesome for helping spread the word! And grats on being one of the winners!


-------------------------------------

Ok Folks, 

Marchs give away winners can be sen here: (including THREE from HO!)

http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/2011/03/winners-for-march-give-away-and-info.html

I've also gotten together a confirmed list of prizes for the April give away. The winners will be drawn on April 7th, again at 12 noon Central US time. Anyone that hasn't won in the past give aways is still eligible for the April one. I will have more prize conformations in the next few days as I wait for emails to be returned from various people, webstores and companies. 

* $100 Gift Certificate/Credit Coupon for any GW product Online

* GW Mega Paint set - The older one with the screw lids but never opened. Donated by a follower, Alcarmeshi.










My Local Hobbytown USA has offered up 4 of the new Orc and Goblin boxs as they get released this month. I will spread it out to 4 winners. (Thanks Jeff!)

* Savage Orcs Box set










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod900160a

* Wurrzag Special Character










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod1120024a

* River Trolls Box Set

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...1080085a_99120209022_RiverTrolls1_873x627.jpg

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod750003a

* Orc and Goblin Arachnarok Box Set (SUPER FREAKING COOL)










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod900159a

* 2 Past Golden Demon Winners have offered to paint a squad each at the winners choice. The squad picked will be supplied by www.GalaxyGobbo.com

* Full set of GF9 Templates

* 2 Sets of Custom Dice from Chessix . Designed by the winner.

http://www.chessex.com/

* 2 Tubes of Green Stuff Epoxy Putty










* $50 dollar US gift coupon to Dragonforge Bases. Can be used for any products Jeff sells on his webstore. He has some amazing sets to deck out that army you've been working on. (there just might also be a new base set in the works by yours truly for the Dragonforge store!)










http://dragonforge.com/

* CoD Set - The Fortress of Redemption (opened but still on sprue) donated kindly by Preston, the winner of Bjorn the Fellhanded during this months give away. 










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440312a&prodId=prod340014a



So that's the current prizes for the April give away that have all been confirmed. *More info will be forth coming including possible prizes as dremel tool sets, Paint Brush's, Pin Vices, modeling saws, Plastic card and many other modeling type items. *


There is also a very secret and special group of Items that are about to be released that I know people have been waiting for. Ill give you folks a hit, *"GK's."*


So check back often as this list will be updated often at:  http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/search/label/give%20away%20raffle


Anyone that has any ideas for other prizes that youd like me to try and get for the give away, lt me know via comments here. Anyone wishing to donate something can also contact via comments here and we can go over how follower donations work, but to sum up, you have the option to pick the winner at random for your item, as well as ship it direct to them yourself. 

I once again want to think everyone for all the support in spreading the word and its great to see the Pay It Forward starting on other blogs and forums and even from what ive heard, on local levels. Lets keep this up folks, this is what community is all about.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats to the winners!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Folks,

Its late but I just wanted to shoot some teaser pics of the new Grey knights that a certain webstore is offering as prizes for this months give away after receiving his conformation email tonight. He isn't doing this for advertising so as of at least right now, wishes to remain anonymous, but I'm sure he will reveal himself soon enough. He is a great chap after all and I wish his business all the best.

I don't have exact numbers worked out but right now hes shooting for donating a Codex:










1-2 Battle Brother Squads:










and possibly even a Nemesis Dreadknight!:










Also Confirmed he will be including a Grey Knight Stormraven:











Ive also gotten a few emails from followers that are wishing to donate some nifty goodies such as Epic stuff and even a Necromunda Escher Gang. More info as it comes in.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats a massive giveaway already


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

That is indeed a pretty impressive listing already.

And Epic goodness?
:shok:
**crosses fingers**


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Now I have two great reasons for April to arrive!!!!

1. one month closer to leaving Iraq and getting back to family

2. potential to win some great prizes!!!!!! GK!!!


thanks,

Doc


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

not long to wait til next draw now


----------

